# Puppy isn't eating - worried



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,
I've had problems with feeding since I got her almost three weeks ago. I switched to a different brand of high quality food and she loved it straight away but now she is sick of it. (after only about 3 or 4 days)

Today she has only ate a small bit about 12 hours ago and again, like yesterday evening did not chew it properly before swallowing. The only thing she will eat is dirty compost outside and her own "number 2"

I went into town and got a healthy mix of lamb, vegtables and rice (specifically for the problem I have) to mix up with her nuts but she still doesn't want it. This mix is the only reason she ate earlier on today. I know that if I gave her proper chicken or something she would have no problem eating it.....but I'm not sure that's the road I want to do down.

It's nearly half ten at night now so I'm a bit worried. I was hoping she would eat tonight - she had diarrhea there a while ago and I know it's most likely because of eating that compost and her own (you know what).


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Just read the sticky there and she has eaten it all up - added mayonaisse!


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My girl was very picky when I first got her at 8 weeks. I would watch that she isn't anymore of her own poop. Pick it right up outside. Have you been to your vet? Possibly worms, bring a sample with you to have tested.
Sometimes when they are young they're teething so it hurts to chew. Try adding a little water to her kibble. I also gave my puppies ice chips for the gums, and frozen wash cloths to chew on.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

AngVi said:


> My girl was very picky when I first got her at 8 weeks. I would watch that she isn't anymore of her own poop. Pick it right up outside. Have you been to your vet? Possibly worms, bring a sample with you to have tested.
> Sometimes when they are young they're teething so it hurts to chew. Try adding a little water to her kibble. I also gave my puppies ice chips for the gums, and frozen wash cloths to chew on.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry to ask on this post, but when did you give the washcloths? our first pup, =) when is teething most painful?


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

AngVi said:


> My girl was very picky when I first got her at 8 weeks. I would watch that she isn't anymore of her own poop. Pick it right up outside. Have you been to your vet? Possibly worms, bring a sample with you to have tested.
> Sometimes when they are young they're teething so it hurts to chew. Try adding a little water to her kibble. I also gave my puppies ice chips for the gums, and frozen wash cloths to chew on.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she has no problem eating something nice like chicken etc. 

Since yesterday morning I have only offered her the proper nuts (gain for puppies) and she has hardly eaten any at all. I read that it's ok if she doesn't eat for 3 or 4 days as long as she is eating water. 

I want her to learn that this is it and nothing else...I tried adding things she loved the first time and then got sick of (mayo, chicken and lamb mix)...don't want this food hassle to go on any longer.


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

I've not started hand feeding her which seems to work and treating her after eating a certain amount etc...

First time was last night - see how it goes I suppose.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you don't want her eating compost, A friend of mine lost 3 of her 4 aussies (as in died) from eating compost.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi i don't really have advice for you, just my story. My puppy was a same way, not sure if he was picky but some days he just was not eating. I went though same thinking like you, you do not want to spoil him or make him spoil picky eater, right. Well sometimes i give up, give him what i know he would eat even from my hands. I was worry he is to little for not eating. He is 16 months now and he turn up just fine, i did not create picky eater. But have to say he is not food driven at all, will eat his food but never gets crazy about it.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

My pup (6mo) is ridiculously picky. Will eat a treat like nobodies business but kibble? hah. It's so annoying to try and get him to eat/ worry if he'll lose weight, etc. I was attributing it to teething for a while, but I think that's mostly over now (as far as pushing through gums at least). We've tried picking it up, leaving it out, doesn't much matter. For him, I think that it's just more exciting to not eat sometimes. If there's something else going on, he can't focus on eating. I might try feeding him in his crate - his options are much more limited there - eat or sleep - so maybe he'll think eating is exciting in comparison? No real advice here, just friendly commiseration.


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the shared experiences. Frightening about dogs dying from it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Try adding some green tripe to her food if she likes the stinky stuff.
You can get it fresh, dried, or canned.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Green+tripe&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------

